# Favoritenliste von selbst gelöscht und durch andere ersetzt



## sapebau (3. April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit ein Problem. Und zwar wird meine eigene angelegte Favoritenliste gelöscht und durch andere (sehr eigenartige) Favoriten ersetzt. Ich kann auch nicht sagen das ich vorher immer die gleichen Schritte ausführe das dieses Problem auftritt. Passiert einfach so. (Betriebssystem Win XP)

Es ist sehr lästig weil man sich nun mal nicht alle Links merken kann. Hab ich mir da etwas eingefangen und wie werde ich das wieder los

Vielen Dank.
Sapebau


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2004)

Virenscanner, Trojanerscaner und Adaware (Scanner )schon "drüber" laufen lassen?

Sollte immer der allererste Schritt sei!


----------



## sapebau (4. April 2004)

Ich hab den Norton Internet Security installiert - hoffe das da nicht allzuviel durchgeht.

Aber ich hab die Lösung für das Problem wo anders gefunden. Es gibt die Programme HiJackThis und CWShredder. Es hat sich nämlich auch immer die Seite "webcoolsearch.com" als Startseite eingenistet. Und mit den Programmen konnte ich die automatische Verlinkung entfernen.


----------

